# These ladys are looking y  beautiful



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 6, 2022)

My girls are in day 5 of flowering I have cherry diesel 2 of them at 33% I have oreoz at 26% and Mc flurry at 21%


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2022)

Are these the pound from a gallon pot you were talking about?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2022)

beautiful looking plants

all the best


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

Good looking grow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing them finish out. Keep us posted. They are looking good


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 6, 2022)

Looking Good 
Should pull a few zips off of each plant I bet


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Are these the pound from a gallon pot you were talking about?


Yes I don't think they'll reach quite that but there looking good! I already ordered bigger grow bags for next grow! With photoperiods I'm really excited can't wait till this one is done!


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looking forward to seeing them finish out. Keep us posted. They are looking good


Thank you I will!


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Looking Good
> Should pull a few zips off of each plant I bet


It's looking good I'm hoping because they are in smaller pots! I did awesome last grow hopefully this one better kinda looking like it will see fingers crossed


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Are these the pound from a gallon pot you were talking about?


It's actually funny because most people dropped from the challenge  I'm not directly in it but my plants do look amazing for being in one gallon not bad I guess   but I don't see a pound here it was a fun challenge though got some good knowledge out of it!


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2022)

I have never tried to grow in a 1 gal pot.  My plants will suck a 5 gal pot dry in 3 days.  Can't imagine trying to grow in a 1 gal pot.  i would have to water twice a day.  Plus I don't think I could get much more that a zip in a pot that small. 

To each his own but I bet you learn to grow in a bigger pot....less maintenance.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 8, 2022)

Here's week one of flowering they are looking amazing for being in small containers I'm doing pretty awesome


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 8, 2022)

Hey @Rlinn7777  Looking good got a question what's that Cherry Diesel like... Sour Diesel and Chem and the pine/Christmas tree, fuel tasting strains have always been my favorites curious about the flavor profile and quality of bud


----------

